# Öffenlicher Bereich > TV Tips zu Thailand >  Buddy in Hong Kong
Okay, Bud Spencer Filme sind vielleicht nimmer so ganz zeitgemäss  ::  

ABER.........

da der Film 1975 gedreht wurde und davon etwa 20 Minuten auch in Thailand
spielen, sicherlich interessant zu sehen wie es damals so ausschaute.

----------


## Enrico

Der Airport noch wie zu letzt.  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...war das erste mal um 1970 in Thailand
eingereist von Süden her, Sunghai Kolok oder so
hat der Ort geheissen, oder heisst immer noch so
dann Hat Yai und Sonkla 

Bangkok war irgendwie wie ein grosses Dorf
im Gegensatz zu Heute...

----------

